# [H] EU-Eredar; Awake sucht für den Nachtraid



## Szyslak (8. April 2012)

Heyho!

Ihr schwingt die Pfanne bis 23.00 Uhr abends oder müsst auf Mittagschicht? Ihr 'denkt' ihr könntet keinen anständigen Raidprogress in der Drachenseele erleben, da die guten Gilden für gewöhnlich ab ~20.00 Uhr raiden? Falsch gedacht!
Wir von Awake wollen unseren Raidpool erweitern und Spielern die Möglichkeit geben, auch Nachts progressorientiert und auf hohem Niveau zu raiden. 
Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft! Sei es, dass wir den 'Daywalkern' ein wenig einheizen oder auch den anderen Gilden Paroli bieten wollen. 
Unsere Ziele sind klar; Progress und mit alles und jedem mindestens mithalten (Atm 7/8 HC)!

Da wir direkt hoch oben einsteigen wollen, sollte ein gewisses Gear vorhanden sein, sowie Erfahrung und Movement. Das übliche Geblubber von wegen Pünktlichkeit, Wipebereitschaft, Kritikfähigkeit, Erwachsenes Verhalten und bli bla blub erspare ich euch einfach mal, da wir so etwas vorraussetzen. 

Geraidet wird an folgenden Tagen:
Sonntag 23.55 - 04.00 Uhr
Montag 23.55 - 04.00 Uhr
Mittwoch 23.55 - 04.00 Uhr

Aktuell suchen wir folgendes:
1 x Diszi/Holy/Shadow Priest
1 x Hunter
1 x Magier

Falls wir euer Interesse geweckt haben, könnt Ihr eine Bewerbung auf http://awake-eredar.wowstead.com abgeben. Aber bitte macht im Bewerbungstitel auch klar erkennbar das ihr zum Nachtraid wollt. Wie genau die Bewerbung auszusehen hat, findet ihr auf unserer Homepage.
Alternativ flüstert doch Ingame einfach mal Bsy (Ysb), Lolagirl oder Borodin an und fragt einfach mal nach.

In diesem Sinne..
Greetz


----------



## Szyslak (16. April 2012)

/push & update


----------

